
Earned income tax credit recipients more likely to be audited - paulpauper
https://www.propublica.org/article/earned-income-tax-credit-irs-audit-working-poor
======
bdavis__
If you know enough about the law to rely on the Earned Income Tax Credit to
pay off you credit cards, why don't you just reduce your withholding. Now the
'refund' turns out to be a paperwork exercise and you have the money as soon
as you earn it.

'Nothing Burger'. Maintaining the integrity of our tax code inconveniences
some. But benefits all.

